# Ranger Assessment and Selection Program (RASP)



## Looon (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.goarmy.com/ranger/index.jsp#Expect

*Ranger Assessment and Selection Program (RASP)*


Ranger Assessment and Selection Program (RASP) begins when the Ranger Liaison picks up the Ranger candidates immediately after graduation from Airborne School to begin the program.

The purpose of these programs is to ensure each candidate meets or exceeds the Regimental Standards for mental aptitude, moral character, and physical fitness, while also training the candidates on the skills required for service in the Regiment. The Ranger Assessment and Selection Programs screen the candidates to ensure only the best Soldiers are selected for service in the Regiment. For junior enlisted Soldiers, they will attend an eight-week program upon the completion of Basic Training, Advanced Individual Training, and Airborne School. The Ranger Assessment and Selection Program that the junior enlisted Soldiers attend is separated into two phases. The first phase is four weeks long and assesses the candidate's physical fitness, mental toughness, and mental aptitude while training the Soldier on Ranger Combat Skills. The second phase is more specialized and trains the candidate on advanced marksmanship techniques, advanced demolitions and breaching, and combat driving skills. For Non-Commissioned Officers and Officers, they attend a three-week program of instruction, which tests their physical fitness, mental aptitude, mental toughness, and leadership abilities. The program trains these candidates on Special Operations skills in order to prepare them for service within the Ranger Regiment. Upon graduation of these two programs, these Rangers are assigned to one of the four Ranger Battalions. Although the U.S. Army Ranger School is not directly affiliated with the 75th Ranger Regiment, most Rangers will attend Ranger School within their first two years in the Ranger Regiment.







 Daily Physical Training
 Ranger History Test
 Map Reading
 APFT
 Airborne Operation
 Ranger Standards
 Day and night land navigation
 5-mile run
 Combatives
 Knots
 Combat Water Survival Test
 6, 8 and 10-mile road marches
 Driver Training (DDC Card)
 Fast Rope Training
 Ranger First Responder certification (Advanced Combat Lifesaver training)


----------



## Looon (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't see this posted any where. Could someone please make this a sticky?

It's no longer called RIP.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure thing.  Fucking GAY.  The name RIP alone struck fear into the hearts of quitters.


----------



## Looon (Dec 14, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Sure thing.  Fucking GAY.  The name RIP alone struck fear into the hearts of quitters.


It may sound gay, but it's now 8 weeks long.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looon said:


> It may sound gay, but it's now 8 weeks long.


 
Would that make it the longest selection process in SOF? By the way it reads it’s the 4-week RIP course with a 4 week added train up. I am sure they will be eye balling Joe’s through the whole process, that’s 8 weeks under the microscope.

OSUT 14 weeks
BAC 3 weeks
RASP 8 weeks
Pre Ranger 2 weeks
Ranger School 9+ weeks

36 weeks total


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 14, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Would that make it the longest selection process in SOF? By the way it reads it’s the 4-week RIP course with a 4 week added train up. I am sure they will be eye balling Joe’s through the whole process, that’s 8 weeks under the microscope.
> 
> OSUT 14 weeks
> BAC 3 weeks
> ...


 
Based on what Looon posted, Ranger School is not part of the selection process...


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 14, 2009)

The goal of RASP is to produce Tabs in battalion prior to them even showing up. So therefore, for some graduates, (that number will increase over time) will go straight to school. Provided they're passing the 90% Battalion PT standard.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looon said:


> I didn't see this posted any where. Could someone please make this a sticky?
> 
> It's no longer called RIP.


 
Touche'


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 14, 2009)

As a non Ranger I have a question.  Is it vital for members of the Ranger Bn to attend Ranger school as it seems (from someone who hasn't attended) to be more of a command course on steroids than an individual skills course.


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2009)

Boon should answer that question about Ranger school, he was there longer than anyone else.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 15, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Would that make it the longest selection process in SOF? By the way it reads it’s the 4-week RIP course with a 4 week added train up. I am sure they will be eye balling Joe’s through the whole process, that’s 8 weeks under the microscope.
> 
> OSUT 14 weeks
> BAC 3 weeks
> ...


 
I can't think of any SOF units that don't send their people to the BAC and everyone in the military goes to boot camp so you really can't count BAC and OSUT.  I know it takes forever to get through the Q course, depending on your MOS.  PJs and CCTs also have a really long pipeline.  BUD/s plus SQT is about nine months.  I know there is a pre BUD/s of some sort as well but I don't know how long it is.


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2009)

Brit Paras approx 26 weeks

Royal Marines approx 30 weeks

To become the bottom of the shit heap.

My first Army was 20 weeks to become a PV in regular Infantry, it's 22 weeks now.

:2c:


----------



## digrar (Dec 15, 2009)

About 24 weeks to march into a Battalion for me. SASR reo cycle is about 18 months, selection is about 3 weeks, then the reo courses start piling up.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> As a non Ranger I have a question.  Is it vital for members of the Ranger Bn to attend Ranger school as it seems (from someone who hasn't attended) to be more of a command course on steroids than an individual skills course.


 
Regiment views it as a leadership/gut check, a sort of "right of passage" (which never made sense to me).  It is really good for getting the fundamentals of patrolling down, as well as becoming one with nature lol.  While there are many good aspects to the course, there is (or was, I don't know how it is now) unfortunately also a lot of luck involved too.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 15, 2009)

I do believe it's one of the only schools where YOUR grade is highly dependent on the performance of others, rather than yourself...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 15, 2009)

Exactly. One of my recycles was due to one of my squad leaders putting out a claymore facing the patrol base.    If someone in your platoon/squad/team isn't pulling their weight, you are screwed.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 15, 2009)

BUT PL YOU SHOULD HAVE GONE OUT AND CHECKED EVERY CLAYMORE POSITIONING YOURSELF.....

For anyone going to school, toss some lum tape on the back of those f'ers and make the SL's charge them up in front of you before they send the claymore teams out.  then you CAN check from inside the PB that they're facing the right direction.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> BUT PL YOU SHOULD HAVE GONE OUT AND CHECKED EVERY CLAYMORE POSITIONING YOURSELF.....
> 
> For anyone going to school, toss some lum tape on the back of those f'ers and make the SL's charge them up in front of you before they send the claymore teams out. then you CAN check from inside the PB that they're facing the right direction.



That depends on whether you like your team mates... it does say "Front Towards Enemy"  ---  just sayin', y'know?


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 15, 2009)

Straight through baby ;) Watch out for sleepy Ranger too though... Bastr'dll get you every time. Coming from the regular army your life will be a lot better if you go to school first. Think about how most people will join, do a deployment (15 months to a year) spend time as a team leader and maybe even go to board before they even THINK about coming to battalion. If you show up as a specialist you're a private. If you show up as a SGT you're a PV5. Get your tab and then go. TRUST me, it'll be worth it. But saying that, just because you've been to school doesn't mean you know shit. So don't show up acting like you know everything. Learn. And keep your mouth shut unless you know beyond any doubt what you have to say or think is worth a damn.

Sorry for the rant haha.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah I was talking about the "8 week RASP" being a long selection process, I was under the understanding that was pretty long for a selection course.... The add up of the training was just pointing out that the pipe line would now be 36 weeks for Rangers just for their basic stuff. Having never been to any selections, I would say anything would be a long time for me.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 15, 2009)

x SF med said:


> That depends on whether you like your team mates... it does say "Front Towards Enemy"  ---  just sayin', y'know?


 
Ranger school's the only time I've ever wished I could frag someone. Peers come end of phase, after you're already a recycle.....fat lot of good


----------



## mjt (Dec 15, 2009)

This may be a dumb question, but when i go to a recruiter which will hopefully be thursday, do I still ask for 11b Option 40?


----------



## dknob (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow!! Glad Regiment is still evolving. This is long overdue. 

I actually had a similar thought about this a longgg time ago back in 05. But I never told anybody, lol who would listen to me?
I always believed that after 4 week RIP. There should be included like a one month Assaulter Training Course (ATC.. yes i stole it from something else!) And it teaches lots of driving, CQB, breaching, etc etc. 

But I dont think they should have added it as one. Def first phase should never have its name changed from RIP.


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 15, 2009)

Tell them option 40 or you'll leave hands down. End of story. If that's really what you want.


----------



## Dirty Harry 375 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Good Idea*

I think its a great idea to extend the "RIP" process.. When I was getting out we were kicking alot of kids out who performed horribly.. At least alot of kids with little dedication/heart will drop out themselves in the longer program... Its a step in the right direction for a more refined and higher skill level Unit.


----------



## pardus (Jan 19, 2010)

OK, I think it's a great idea that a unit is working to improve it's level etc... 

My question is, are the Rangers overstepping/trying to upgrade a tier? And if so is this appropriate/useful/helpful?

I'm curious...


----------



## EATIII (Jan 19, 2010)

pardus said:


> OK, I think it's a great idea that a unit is working to improve it's level etc...
> 
> My question is, are the Rangers overstepping/trying to upgrade a tier? And if so is this appropriate/useful/helpful?
> 
> I'm curious...



No, they are Bridging the Gap from the "old Days"  when you had time to bring a new RIPER into a Sqd and Train him up to speed. With the current way/time frame/need of the Regt, an additional 4 weeks of Training is a great Idea and a Sqd gets a better Ranger with a whole lot more Knowledge.


----------



## pardus (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool,  sounds good.


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Feb 18, 2010)

Im still a firm believer that one should definately be deployed before he goes to school.  What do you think...whos with me on this?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 18, 2010)

Rizzo 2/75 said:


> Im still a firm believer that one should definately be deployed before he goes to school.  What do you think...whos with me on this?



I think there are some exceptions but being a tabless bitch private in Regiment is an experience like no other.  I have always seen a difference from the guy that came into Regiment without sharing the hardships.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 18, 2010)

Do enablers go through RASP as well?


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2010)

Rizzo 2/75 said:


> Im still a firm believer that one should definately be deployed before he goes to school.  What do you think...whos with me on this?


 
Combat deployment?

What happens when there are no combat deployments?

Rangers went though an extended dry period during the 80's right?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess if you call Urgent Fury, Just Cause, and Desert One a dry spell


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Feb 19, 2010)

Combat deployments?  I dont think well run outta things to shoot anytime soon;)


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2010)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I guess if you call Urgent Fury, Just Cause, and Desert One a dry spell


 
You know what I mean wanker! lol

Besides thats about a week of combat over a 10 year period. 

How much combat did the Rangers see in Desert One?

My point is, in theory the combat thing is a good idea but not very practical in the long term.


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Feb 19, 2010)

duration doesnt matter....people died.:)


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2010)

Rizzo 2/75 said:


> duration doesnt matter....people died.:)


 
I'm well aware of that.
You've obviously missed my point, which is, what do you do if the Rangers go through a period of non combat? Do you not send anyone to school?


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Feb 19, 2010)

pardus said:


> I'm well aware of that.
> You've obviously missed my point, which is, what do you do if the Rangers go through a period of non combat? Do you not send anyone to school?


 
ofcourse you would send them to school.  Once they have proven themselves tactically, not just because they had a 350+ PT score.  In times of non-deployment, there are several things that would measure competency.  It may just take a little longer or it may not, depending on the individual.   Point being....when you have a tab, the ball rolls quickly in BTN.  When I said that I think one should deploy first, I was speaking of the present situation with the GWOT.  If i missed your point, hopefully this clears things up.  Make sense?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 19, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Do enablers go through RASP as well?



My guess would be they probably do the first half of RASP and then head over to Regiment for a little train up program for them specifically.  With RSTB now in the loop I don't have a full understanding.  Rizzo or HHC can probably make a call to some guys at RTD and get answers if you need them Sir. My contact is no longer at RTD.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2010)

Rizzo 2/75 said:


> ofcourse you would send them to school.  Once they have proven themselves tactically, not just because they had a 350+ PT score.  In times of non-deployment, there are several things that would measure competency.  It may just take a little longer or it may not, depending on the individual.   Point being....when you have a tab, the ball rolls quickly in BTN.  When I said that I think one should deploy first, I was speaking of the present situation with the GWOT.  If i missed your point, hopefully this clears things up.  Make sense?


 
Roger that, make's sense.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 20, 2010)

You just don't need to be sending the shitbags to school/ Weed them out prior so you don't have fucking idiots that have a tab on their shoulder which means they WILL get a leadership position in the unit at some point.

I have had to deal with the fallout of too many tabs that never should have been SENT let alone should have been peered out in fucking DARBY.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2010)

275ANGER! said:


> My guess would be they probably do the first half of RASP and then head over to Regiment for a little train up program for them specifically.  With RSTB now in the loop I don't have a full understanding.  Rizzo or HHC can probably make a call to some guys at RTD and get answers if you need them Sir. My contact is no longer at RTD.


 
I appreciate the offer, but I don't want to inconvenience you.  I'll just call down there on MON.  My interest in RASP stems from the thesis I'm writing on "Improving intel support to the SF Group;" one of the main tenets of the paper is the need for some type of screening/assessment program for support troops going to SF Groups.  Right now SF is the only SOF organization with a comparable mission that doesn't screen, assess, or train its supporters (Rangers, Delta, 160th, JSOC all do).


----------



## Ravage (Sep 8, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/September/100908-03.html

FORT BENNING, Ga. (Courtesy of The Bayonet, Sept. 8, 2010) – The 75th Ranger Regiment has refined its assessment and selection process to expand the training and evaluation windows for potential candidates.

The unit is sending some Soldiers straight to Ranger School from the Ranger Assessment and Selection Program and Small Unit Ranger Tactics course, instead of to a battalion and deployment. The first two to take that route – Sgt. Joshua Fish and Spc. Brendan Smith - graduated Aug. 27.

"What makes these guys unique is they're the first to graduate from RASP 1 and go on to Ranger School," said Sgt. 1st Class Tyson Crosby, NCOIC of RASP 1. "Normally how it works, a guy will graduate from RASP 1, he'll go to his battalion, he'll train up and he might do one or two deployments ... Then, when his leadership determines he's ready to go to Ranger School, they'll send him to SURT first. The difference here is these guys have never been to a battalion."

RASP 1 replaced the regiment's Ranger Indoctrination Program in January, Crosby said. The instruction period for RASP 1 is eight weeks long, compared to four under the old RIP system. RASP 1 is for pay grades E-1 to E-5, while Soldiers E-6 and above - including officers - go through RASP 2.

He said the adjustments were made to give the regiment more time to scrutinize prospective unit members. Under the RIP, the top five percent of graduates were sent to Ranger School, as selected by cadre.

"We want the best guys in the (75th) Ranger Regiment," he said. "The longer we have to assess and select them and make sure they're performing, the better ... That's the reason we changed it, so we continue to select the best guys for service in the Ranger regiment. "When it comes down to it, one really good guy or great guy is better than three average ones."

Smith's journey went from one station unit training and Airborne School to RASP 1 and SURT, a three-week regimental program that mirrors the Warrior Training Center's Pre-Ranger Course. Then came 61 days in Ranger School.

Fish, who was already in the Army, started at RASP 1 and SURT but had to go to Ranger School before joining the regiment. All Infantry sergeants seeking an assignment at the 75th must be Ranger School graduates. Soldiers in lower ranks can attend at a later date, even if they failed on first attempts.

"These guys are the first to complete the new pipeline," said Sgt. 1st Class Eric Bohannon, the regiment's SURT NCOIC. "We're definitely looking for quality over quantity."

The regiment must send 550 to 600 Soldiers through RASP 1 each year to generate enough Skill Level I Rangers to meet operational demands - based on historical loss-and-retention trends, according to data provided by the unit.

The first RASP 1 class graduated in March. The eighth completed the course Sept. 2. The most recent group began with 165 Soldiers, but only about 40 graduated Thursday. The regiment's objective is nine RASP 1 classes a year.

The last SURT class, which set out with 84 Soldiers, sent only 48 to Ranger School, Bohannon said.

Crosby said there are greater advantages within this setup than what was done before under RIP.

"It's more time that my cadre have with the candidates," he said. "It's more time they get to see them in different situations to make sure they're picking the right guys, because what you don't want are guys who score 300 on their PT test, they road march really fast, they're really strong, but they just don't have what it takes. Mentally, their learning curve is too steep to be in this type of unit. We need smart guys, too."

VOLUNTEER FOR DUTY

To meet minimum requirements for the RASP and assignment in the 75th Ranger Regiment, all Soldiers must be:

* An active-duty Army male
* A U.S. citizen
* 107 or higher in General Technical score on ASVAB test
* 240 or above (80 in each event) in Army Physical Fitness Test score
* Airborne-qualified or agree to attend Airborne training prior to assignment
* Eligible to obtain a secret clearance
* Soldiers interested in joining the unit should call 706-545-5124 or send an e-mail to 75recruit@soc.mil. For more information, visit ttps://www.infantry.army.mil/75thranger .


----------



## Bud (May 31, 2011)

well, far cry from North Fort Lewis, but it sounds fun!!!


----------



## Johca (May 31, 2011)

FYI:

The Air Force operates what it calls a Rangers assessment and Selection course to get airmen into the Ranger School.

https://www.benning.army.mil/mcoe/airforce/content/PDF/RAS policy.pdf     <---OL-B 342nd Training Squadron, Ft Benning GA.


----------



## dyks (Jul 22, 2011)

I've had the privilege of talking to a recent RASP grad and we were able to compare notes a bit(I went through RIP in 1996).

In my day, when a cherry pvt showed up at battalion he was a long way away from being a real asset to the unit.  He hit the ground running and on fire and held on for dear life until he could get his feet under him and start tracking under his own steam.  Other PFCICs would help as best they could.  If he didn't quit or get dx'd then in due time he was good to go and if he stayed healthy and squared-away could expect a pre-ranger slot within 8-12 months, sometimes a little longer just depending on slots and how many squared-away guys were in line ahead of him.  TIB bitches.

While that first part is still basically true, the present day optempo and other mission specific realities require a different level of competence comes out of RASP.  We never used to fastrope in RIP or a lot of the other fundamental skills these guys are getting now.  Combat lifesaver was an MTT some of us did every RRF rotation.  If you stayed in the unit long enough you'd rotate through all the MTTs over time (demo, combatives, sniper, scoutswimmer, etc).  Now these guys are getting introduced to the good stuff much quicker.

All in all it sounds to me like a real improvement and just a little bit less work for the team leaders down the line.


----------



## dknob (Jul 22, 2011)

this statement is horseshit:   SURT, a three-week regimental program that mirrors the Warrior Training Center's Pre-Ranger Course

No way in hell our Pre-Ranger course mirrors any other Pre-Ranger course anywhere else. PRC fn sucked lol.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 22, 2011)

The RASP attrition rate has been pretty staggering also. They are really taking a different approach to who they are putting in Regiment now from the sounds of it. Also, more and more guys are having to go through RASP first and then BAC, as opposed to the other way around.


----------



## Servimus (Jul 23, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Also, more and more guys are having to go through RASP first and then BAC, as opposed to the other way around.



I've heard a lot of this. Any idea why?


----------



## goon175 (Jul 23, 2011)

So guys quit taking a Ranger contract just to get airborne school out of it and then quit as soon as they inprocess rasp. I think it is a great idea, as I had a couple of guys I should have gone all the way through with but they got hurt in airborne. This way, you know you will show up at RASP completely healthy.


----------



## Servimus (Jul 23, 2011)

goon175 said:


> So guys quit taking a Ranger contract just to get airborne school out of it and then quit as soon as they inprocess rasp. I think it is a great idea, as I had a couple of guys I should have gone all the way through with but they got hurt in airborne. This way, you know you will show up at RASP completely healthy.


Got it. Sounds smart to me. Thanks for the info.

Why would anyone take a Ranger contract and drop before RASP? That's a dick move, taking a contract where others wish they could have had it.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2011)

Servimus said:


> Why would anyone take a Ranger contract and drop before RASP? That's a dick move, taking a contract where others wish they could have had it.



There are quite a few dicks out there. Say recruiting quotas are met and you can't get 11B or Airborne unless you go to RASP or 18X...guys will do that and then bail. The 18X guys know that they will probably stay at Bragg and go to the 82nd which is what they wanted to begin with. I have no doubt it is done on the Marine side as well. Guys game the system.


----------



## Servimus (Jul 23, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> There are quite a few dicks out there. Say recruiting quotas are met and you can't get 11B or Airborne unless you go to RASP or 18X...guys will do that and then bail. The 18X guys know that they will probably stay at Bragg and go to the 82nd which is what they wanted to begin with. I have no doubt it is done on the Marine side as well. Guys game the system.


Yeah.. Can't say I'm surprised.

I like the way they're doing it with the Ranger contract then. RASP first. Weed out those guys.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 23, 2011)

Servimus said:


> ...Why would anyone take a Ranger contract and drop before RASP? That's a dick move, taking a contract where others wish they could have had it.


 
Line units are full of guys who gave up on their careers during basic. It's one of the reasons commanders have the ability to chapter shitheads out.

Recruiting commercials and Hollywood movies do a great job of setting certain expectations through sexy pictures and thumping music, but do a piss poor job of communicating the real cornerstones of Army life: weight, temperature, tedium, fatigue, and ambiguity - collectively referred to as The Suck.

The ability to handle The Suck is measured in Balls. Dude's can fight The Suck, deal with it, or embrace it - how happy and successful they are as soldiers depends largely on how much Balls they have. Some guys don't have any. HTH.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2011)

rick said:


> Line units are full of guys who gave up on their careers during basic. It's one of the reasons commanders have the ability to chapter shitheads out.
> 
> Recruiting commercials and Hollywood movies do a great job of setting certain expectations through sexy pictures and thumping music, but do a piss poor job of communicating the real cornerstones of Army life: weight, temperature, tedium, fatigue, and ambiguity - collectively referred to as The Suck.
> 
> The ability to handle The Suck is measured in Balls. Dude's can fight The Suck, deal with it, or embrace it - how happy and successful they are as soldiers depends largely on how much Balls they have. Some guys don't have any. HTH.



That is a freaking fantastic post, spot on. On a side note, I think more guys dropped their 18x and opt 40 contracts in Basic than actually quit in RASP or SOPC!


----------



## Servimus (Jul 23, 2011)

rick said:


> Line units are full of guys who gave up on their careers during basic. It's one of the reasons commanders have the ability to chapter shitheads out.
> 
> Recruiting commercials and Hollywood movies do a great job of setting certain expectations through sexy pictures and thumping music, but do a piss poor job of communicating the real cornerstones of Army life: weight, temperature, tedium, fatigue, and ambiguity - collectively referred to as The Suck.
> 
> The ability to handle The Suck is measured in Balls. Dude's can fight The Suck, deal with it, or embrace it - how happy and successful they are as soldiers depends largely on how much Balls they have. Some guys don't have any. HTH.


Thanks for the straight answer. I like hearing this kind of stuff.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 7, 2013)

An update:

The unit has an intensive regimental assessment and selection process where only the most exceptional officers, non-commissioned officers, and Soldiers are selected to serve. In January 2010, RASP replaced the old RIP (Ranger Indoctrination Program). This selection process is necessary for all soldiers who wish to serve in a Ranger battalion. Where RIP was four weeks, RASP is now eight weeks long. Lower enlisted soldiers will attend RASP 1 whereas higher enlisted and officers will attend RASP 2. The training is just as difficult and has been extended so instructors have more evaluation time for soldiers wishing to become Army Rangers. The graduation rate for the course remains low at 10-30% of the initial volunteers.

  As with RIP, graduates of RASP will be awarded the Ranger scroll (black and red) along with the Khaki (Tan) Beret.

  The 75th Ranger Regiment seeks highly motivated, physically fit and intelligent Soldiers to serve within its ranks. Successful Ranger candidates are self-starters who possess the dedication to be a member of the nation’s premiere special operations raid force.


After completion of Basic Training and Advanced Individual Training, new recruits will move on to three weeks of Airborne School at Fort Benning, Ga, learning how to safely conduct Static Line Airborne Operations. Immediately following Airborne School volunteers will move to the Ranger Assessment and Selection facility, where they will be in Pre-RASP until starting RASP. 

  RASP is broken down into two levels of training: RASP 1 for Junior Non-Commissioned Officers and Enlisted Soldiers (pay grades E-1 through E-5) and RASP 2 for Senior Non-Commissioned Officers, Officers and Warrant Officers. Candidates will train on physical fitness, marksmanship, small unit tactics, medical proficiency and mobility. Training is fast-paced and intense, ensuring Ranger candidates are prepared to employ their skills in both continued training and worldwide operations upon reaching their assigned Ranger unit. Throughout the course all candidates will be screened to ensure that only the best Soldiers are chosen for service in the Ranger Regiment. 

  RASP 1 is an 8 week selection course that is broken down into Phase 1, which is three weeks long; and Phase 2, which is five weeks long. Ranger candidates will learn the basics of what it takes to become a member of an elite fighting force. Candidates are tested on their mental and physical capabilities, while learning the advanced skills all Rangers are required to know to start their career with the 75th Ranger Regiment.

  RASP 2 is a 21-day selection course for Senior Non-Commissioned Officers in the rank of Staff-Sergeant and above, all Officers and Warrant Officers. Candidates are tested on their physical and mental capabilities while learning the special tactics, techniques and procedures that set the Regiment apart, and learning the expectations of leading and developing young Rangers to be the Regimental leadership of tomorrow. Upon successful completion of RASP, candidates will don the khaki (Tan) beret and 75th Ranger Regiment Scroll, knowing that they are a U.S. Army Ranger, and a member of one of the finest and most distinguished Army units in the world.


RASP 1 Phase 1: Weeks 1-3 Graded Events 

Army Physical Fitness Test: 

• To begin RASP 1, Phase I a *minimum* score of 60% in your age 
group
• To continue on to RASP 1, Phase II, a *minimum* score of 70% in 
your age group
• 12 mile forced march in 3hrs with a 45 lb rucksack
• 5 mile run in 40 minutes or less

Attain 80% on the following tests:

• Ranger First Responder Test & Trauma Lanes
• Ranger Standards Test
• Ranger History Test
• Combat Navigation (Day & Night)

Pass the following: 

• Peer Evaluations/RASP Selection Board
• Psychological Screening 

RASP 1 Phase 2: Weeks 4-8 Advanced Ranger Skills Training 

Army Physical Fitness Test: 

• To pass RASP 1, Phase 2 a *minimum* score of 80% of your age 
group
• Combat Driver’s Course 
• Hand-to-hand Fighting & Combatives Certification
• Ranger Advanced Tactical Marksmanship Training
• Combat Explosives and Breaching Course
• FRIES Training – Fast Roping & Combat Extraction 


RASP 2 MAJOR EVENTS

Week 1
• APFT, a *minimum* score of 80% in your age group required to continue
• 5-mile run, a time of 40 minutes or less is required to continue
• 12 mile ruck march, within 3 hours
• History and Standards Written tests, must score 80% or more

Week 2
• M9 Qualification
• CQM Tables
• Airborne Operation
• FTX, 24-36 hours

Week 3
• Psychological Assessment 
• RASP Board


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 7, 2013)

goon175 said:


> An update:
> 
> The unit has an intensive regimental assessment and selection process where only the most exceptional officers, non-commissioned officers, and Soldiers are selected to serve. In January 2010, RASP replaced the old RIP (Ranger Indoctrination Program). This selection process is necessary for all soldiers who wish to serve in a Ranger battalion. Where RIP was four weeks, RASP is now eight weeks long. Lower enlisted soldiers will attend RASP 1 whereas higher enlisted and officers will attend RASP 2. The training is just as difficult and has been extended so instructors have more evaluation time for soldiers wishing to become Army Rangers. The graduation rate for the course remains low at 10-30% of the initial volunteers.
> 
> ...


 Any news on whether or not CSM Merrit's "Pipeline" is going to be implemented?
https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/army-times-sof-unleashed-on-the-world.13044/page-4#post-196237


----------



## goon175 (Sep 7, 2013)

DasBoot said:


> Any news on whether or not CSM Merrit's "Pipeline" is going to be implemented?
> https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/army-times-sof-unleashed-on-the-world.13044/page-4#post-196237



I know there is a lot of stuff going on behind the scenes, but I am not going to spread rumint on here as I am not in a position to personally verify exactly what is or isn't going on.


----------

